# APC 800VA UPS Price Dilemma



## vineetrocks2005 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi...

As per the Digit Forum members the price of APC 800VA UPS is Rs.2800. But the price in stores is near about 4800-5000. Whats the actual price..


----------



## Sarath (Aug 3, 2011)

The 1.1KVA one by APC thats no more than 4500/- so you can guess how much the 800VA will be. I don't have its price though. You are in a bad shop. Search more. Thats the only solution.


----------



## vineetrocks2005 (Aug 3, 2011)

Both SMC and Primeabgb are selling it at Rs.4800


----------



## masterkd (Aug 3, 2011)

^post links
bought  APC 1.1 KVA ups last saturday @4420 inclusive all taxes


----------



## Sarath (Aug 4, 2011)

masterkd said:


> ^post links
> bought  APC 1.1 KVA ups last saturday @4420 inclusive all taxes



It can even go lower. I paid 4.5 because I forgot to bargain and he was willing to reduce it further but the bill was made by then.

Infact almost every new PC being built in here in TDF is being coupled with the 1.1KVA APC and almost all get it for 4.5 or below.

Your 800VA should be safely much below than that, maybe 3-3.5k


----------



## Tenida (Aug 4, 2011)

APC 800VA indeed* price at 5.35K*.*Primeabgb* Its comes with automatic shutdown software.


----------



## vineetrocks2005 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have only checked the prices online on various sites.... and the prices are between 4800-5000. Here are the links...

PrimeABGB
The IT Depot

I have also emailed SMC and they quoted a price of Rs.4800... 

So what you all say... ?


----------



## Tenida (Aug 4, 2011)

Go for APC 1.1KVA UPS @4.3K


----------



## vineetrocks2005 (Aug 4, 2011)

Suggest me an online store from where I can buy the UPS at the price you quoted....


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Aug 5, 2011)

Buddy take microtek 800va model  it coast u only 2200 . I use this ups and it doesn't give me a single hiccup since i buy this ups it gave me superb performance. it gave u the same performance like apc also i like to said that microtek is world class selling brand


----------



## Tenida (Aug 5, 2011)

Microtek 800VA is not good.They are not true 800VA.I have that UPS its cannot load 
C2d e7300,4Gb ram and Gtx560Ti that's why i purchased APC 1.1KVA ups.But the intex 1kva ups costs 1.8k and gives around 20-25mins back to a similar system as of yours in my place. You can ask forum member cilus about it. His friend bought the i5 2400 +6850 combo and has the above ups.

He's kind of totally satisfied with the backup and they've even tested it rigorously. My Vicky's  brother in pune has a 955be+msi 6850 cyclone+corsair GS600. He's using a champion 1kva ups and gets 15-20mins of backup even during gameplay.

Although these ups's don't match the quality of APC or even NUMERIC,they get the job done easily and the pricing is really awesome. If you cannot spend more, i suggest the intex 1kva ups @ 1.8k. But don't go below 1kva for these brands. They are not as efficient as APC but does a good job at their pricepoint.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Aug 5, 2011)

Its not true tenida . In game play or if u done other works it gave me at-least  56 min of backup. it takes all the load and doesnt shutdown immediately this is the reality man.


----------



## vineetrocks2005 (Aug 6, 2011)

I will still prefer APC...  I have used it before for 4 years without any problems.... But the price digit members are quoting is not available... even the APC reseller here in my city giving the APC 800VA UPS at Rs. 4800 and 1KV at Rs.5800....


----------



## Tenida (Aug 6, 2011)

DARK KNIGHT said:


> Its not true tenida . In game play or if u done other works it gave me at-least  56 min of backup. it takes all the load and doesnt shutdown immediately this is the reality man.



In games like Battlefield bad company 2 its automatically restart without giving backup.But when working in word it doesn't restarts.So i think it doesn't  able to take the load.In my case its not working 
Whats your config BTW?

How can you getting 56 min backup with not efficient 800VA UPS??



vineetrocks2005 said:


> I will still prefer APC...  I have used it before for 4 years without any problems.... But the price digit members are quoting is not available... even the APC reseller here in my city giving the APC 800VA UPS at Rs. 4800 and 1KV at Rs.5800....



Search for 1.1KVA model.


----------



## mayanksharma (Aug 8, 2011)

vineetrocks2005 said:


> I will still prefer APC...  I have used it before for 4 years without any problems.... But the price digit members are quoting is not available... even the APC reseller here in my city giving the APC 800VA UPS at Rs. 4800 and 1KV at Rs.5800....


IMO, SMC is quoting the correct price.
Bought mine BR800 for 5K last year from Mass computers at Nehru Palace.
I'd suggest you to go with BR1100 as i faced serious battery related issues with mine. 
Got near about 6 replacements from APC including one new battery recently.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Aug 23, 2011)

check my config tenidaa
kirkum laglo


----------



## Tenida (Aug 23, 2011)

^^Change your graphics card to MSI GTX560ti hawk/tfII then check ur microtek ups can take load in Battlefild Bad company 2 when power cuts or not....(bapi bari ja)

8600gt is nt power hungry card.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Aug 23, 2011)

waiting for the 7series card 
i think it will come in the end of 2011 
i will go for it.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 23, 2011)

^^ Then the only thing you (we) can do is to wait for the release day in India.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Aug 24, 2011)

I am using this card bcse it is installed in my previous gear ,when i purchased new stuff
which is mentioned in my signature ,I leave the gpu bcse i am not in a hurry to take it quickly . Am i right or not jas u know what i am talking about. Its my hard-earned money and i don't want to waste it. That's all guys.


----------

